

Higgs probably found at ~125 GeV - andershaf
http://blog.vixra.org/2011/12/02/higgs-rumour-anaylsis-points-to-125-gev/

======
andershaf
"The latest rumour is that both ATLAS and CMS have evidence that the Higgs
mass is about 125 GeV/C2 at confidence levels of 3.5σ and 2.5σ respectively.
At 3.5σ, the measurement could be the result of a random fluke just 0.1% of
the time whereas at 2.5σ the fluke factor is about 1%."

